# Fishing boat photos



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

Can anybody please tell me why, the Fishing Boat photos have become out of sequence?? Just now the photos appear to be in random order, not as uploaded, what I am seeing, are photos about two and three years old.

Jim (Highlander)


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Jim, scroll to bottom of page and make sure you select 'sort by posted date' and then select 'sort now'. That might be the problem. They are in the right sequence for me. Cheers, Don


----------



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

doncontrols said:


> Hi Jim, scroll to bottom of page and make sure you select 'sort by posted date' and then select 'sort now'. That might be the problem. They are in the right sequence for me. Cheers, Don


Hi Don,

Many thanks for your reply, will try your suggestion, I was not in S/N last night, due to my work commitments and late arrival home last night, (West Aussie time)

All the best,

Jim.(Thumb)


----------

